# Pretty in Pink



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

Some shots of the girls on the Spirea. The last one was taken as the heavens opened and one of bees climbed under a blossom for shelter (kinda hard to make out...I was getting drenched)




























Hiding under a blossom:


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Great pics Kathy. I don't guess I have ever seen Spirea. Pretty flower.


----------



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

I don't guess I have ever seen Spirea. Pretty flower.[/QUOTE said:


> Hambone - Spirea is a flowering bush...very popular in the NE. I lived in Texas for many years (Houston) and I do not recall seeing it there either. It is native to Asia but has been grown in NA for quite some time. It is an interesting plant in that it is widely used in Traditional Chinese medicine as well as Native American medicines. The bees love it, especially bumblebees.


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

very nice photos. When you lived in Houston did you ever see bees working Blue bonnetts?


----------



## kathygibson (Nov 3, 2009)

Nn did you ever see bees working Blue bonnetts?[/QUOTE said:


> Unfortunately when I lived in Houston, I did not keep bees...so did not take notice. Its funny, once I started keeping bees I look at *all* flowering plants for bee activity.


----------



## NorthALABeeKeep (Nov 10, 2004)

kathygibson said:


> Unfortunately when I lived in Houston, I did not keep bees...so did not take notice. Its funny, once I started keeping bees I look at *all* flowering plants for bee activity.


The same thing has happened with me. I moved here about a year ago from north Alabama and had never seen a Blue Bonnett until a few months ago. They are truly beautiful flowers.


----------



## avalonweddingsbcs (May 2, 2010)

i have about 50,000 feet of bluebonnets around my yard.. bees were covering them, but this was before i had my hives..

d


----------

